# Too much tube?



## Carolinamidwife (May 14, 2013)

Fionna is obsessed with one of her tubes. It's just a plastic accordion style tube from petco. 

I change out the stuff in her cage every day when I clean it but in order to get the dang tube out of there I have to sneak up on her at night when she is busy. I take it out and clean it but as soon as I rotate it back in she hunkers down and forsakes all other hideaways. On any given day she has three hideaway options but will only use the other ones when the tube is out. And once she is in there I can't get her out very easily. Not even an egg yolk will lure her and she would step over her own mother for an egg yolk.

Should I just give in and let her continue her affair with the tube? I'll just buy another one so I can clean this one without forcing her into another hideaway. It's kind of disappointing because I pictured her hunkering down in a variety of cute locations.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My girl was that way when I connected her two PVC pipes. She wouldn't even acknowledge her igloo's existence after that. I removed the igloo for a few months and introduced it again recently, and now she's abandoned her pipe and sleeps in the igloo. So this tube obsession might be a forever affair, or she might switch to something else if you remove one of her other hideaways for a while and then re-introduce it. I don't think it's an issue unless she's so in love with it that she's not being as active.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

I got my girl a folding-tube thing from a hardware store, and it's normally used for gutters... My hedge took to sleeping in it and living in it, even with other living options. I had a hard time getting her out of it just to give her a foot bath, or clean her cage. It came down to where I just had to remove the tube, and I'll re-introduce it in a few days. Until then, she's sleeping in her igloo with no problems!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, I'm going to have to stay up late and catch her wheeling so I can wash off her poo boots and trim her nails.

They are weird little creatures, aren't they?


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

Very. But just another reason to love 'em


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know if you guys mean that you can't persuade them out, or you can't even gently slide them out. I have to gently slide Hector out of any tube because I haven't discovered any other way of persuading him out yet.

Anyway, he had a tube that he fell in love with that was a little on the small side, and in the end I had to take it out because he just used to jam himself in it and refuse to come out. Like ever. xD

I wouldn't have minded, but he doesn't get up of his own accord until like 1am sometimes, so waiting for him wasn't very practical. (Mum likes me having a hedgehog because it makes me sleep properly, because I have to finish whatever I'm doing in time for Hector Time xD )

But yeah I really couldn't get him out of that tube, so in the end it had to go.


----------



## jmluedke (May 3, 2014)

My baby is that way I have to coax her out with meal worms and sometimes that don't work . Silly babies


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Omg I'm so glad to hear that another hedgie is obsessed with those accordion tubes!! My hedgie has all these nice, soft cozy spots to sleep, n yet he sleeps in a plastic tube!! I always feel like he can't be comfortable, but I noticed when it's not there he gets kinda frantic looking for it!! Like literally trying to climb the walls!!! So I jus put it back in so he doesn't try to escape to find the darn thing! Lol


----------



## Carolinamidwife (May 14, 2013)

I know! Who prefers a plastic accordion bed to a fleece lined sleep sack??? Fionna does. I find myself looking at other tubes, wondering if she might like some tube variety...


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Hector will sleep in the tube no matter what painfully cute sleeping arrangements I make for him. :'(


----------



## *hogwild* (Jun 4, 2014)

Glad it's not just Banjo who is obsessed with his tube! He loooooves that thing. Now that we are establishing a nightly routine, I can get him to come out for his dinner time (or breakfast really) and then I block the tube before he can try to get back in. He won't play with the jingle balls or other toys I got him but he does like to push the tube around his cage for some reason. Silly hog.


----------

